# Poor old Ford truck, nobody wants it.



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

We have a small community and we have a community plow truck I take care of. 
People have been complaining about the small issues we've had (some are truck/some plow)
and they think a newer truck will fix our problems. 

We currently have a 73 f250 with an old western plow.
After some thinking, I think a new plow would be better and save some money for a crate motor if something should happen. 
What are your thoughts? Is there a better truck we should be looking at? 
p/t


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

What is the budget? If they want to spend $40k on a new truck... enjoy plowing with it!


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

IMAGE;1392151 said:


> What is the budget? If they want to spend $40k on a new truck... enjoy plowing with it!


Thats part of it, they got a good budget, but if we get a newer truck we would just use our old plow - I'd rather just get a new plow.. Thumbs Up

If there was a good truck to get what would it be?


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

plow/truck;1392159 said:


> Thats part of it, they got a good budget, but if we get a newer truck we would just use our old plow - I'd rather just get a new plow.. Thumbs Up
> 
> If there was a good truck to get what would it be?


That may or may not work. Purchasing a new plow may not fit the old truck depnding on what you buy. Buying a newer truck may not work with the old plow. Plow frames and truck frames become dated and are changed in a few years. If you can fabricate your own mounting systems then it may work.

May be more economical and less time consuming to just buy a newer truck and plow.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I would think you'd have to fabricate a mount for a truck that old. I would get a used plow and a new used truck.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

GL&M;1392241 said:


> That may or may not work. Purchasing a new plow may not fit the old truck depnding on what you buy. Buying a newer truck may not work with the old plow. Plow frames and truck frames become dated and are changed in a few years. If you can fabricate your own mounting systems then it may work.
> 
> May be more economical and less time consuming to just buy a newer truck and plow.


They aren't very easy to find here as we don't get a ton of snow.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

I've got a quote for a Western Pro+ 8' for $6k. I'm thinking we can sell our used one.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

The plow is worth more than the truck. Seems like a lot of money to hang on the front of an old truck. The plow won't do you any good if the truck keeps breaking down.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

GL&M;1393200 said:


> The plow is worth more than the truck. Seems like a lot of money to hang on the front of an old truck. The plow won't do you any good if the truck keeps breaking down.


The plow is what's not working. We sent the pump to be rebuilt and it still don't work correct. 
The problem is the cables and controller all the slop wont make it raise or lower very well. 
Everyone want's to look at the truck as the problem. 
We've had some issues like the clutch going out, I don't consider that a real issue... Plowing is hard work, and give the key to just anyone who want to drive it - that's the real issue.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

plow/truck;1393376 said:


> The plow is what's not working. We sent the pump to be rebuilt and it still don't work correct.
> The problem is the cables and controller all the slop wont make it raise or lower very well.
> Everyone want's to look at the truck as the problem.
> We've had some issues like the clutch going out, I don't consider that a real issue... Plowing is hard work, and give the key to just anyone who want to drive it - that's the real issue.


you are correct. Many drivers on one truck are the problems.

However for 6 k you could buy a whole truck and plow setup thats newer.. If you have a good budget buy both, dont mess around with a new plow/old truck or new truck/old plow


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would second the opinion of a newer truck and plow. If you can get a good deal on a used setup that is newer and in decent shape, that might aleviate a lot of your issues.

If you decide to go that route, check out www.publicsurplus.com occasionally you can come across a good deal.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buy a $6k truck/plow package. If you still want to blow $6k, mail me a check!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your just beating a dead horse with that old of a truck. Buy a mid 90's auto trans truck. Put a used plow on it. Get the truck and drive it to where you can get the plow put on. Put the plow in the bed and drive it back. Might even buy a setup and have it shipped to you. Being in that corner o the USA it's real hard to help you out with our resources. We have in our area's.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if the truck is in good shape, and the problem is with the plow pump, spend the 5-600 dollars and update the pump to a newer style.
and you are not limited to a western pump, you can use anything for a pump. the only thing that limits you is the mounting of the plow. 
my partner has 3 trucks with western plows and meyers pumps, because he likes the idea of having one pump on all the trucks. if a pump goes, all 9 trucks we have use the same meyers pump and it can be changed in minutes with one of the spares in the shop.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Another member has a good looking truck posted for sale;

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130854

Given the amount of use you're talking about and being budget sensative it'll probably be a good fit.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

go to searchtempest.com type in your zip code and then type in "plow truck" then click "search" then start shopping! 

buy a newer truck (98-2008) and plow, scrap the rest


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

FWIW I like solid axles, boss plows and inline six diesels for plowing!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait until this spring. No more snow than everyone is plowing their will be allot of used rigs with snow plows at cheep prices.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have never seen a season where so many people mount their plows at even a hint of snow. There is a boat load of new plow truck owners around my area. All the shiny new plows and salt spreaders with nothing to do! Driving around in a house payment truck. Trucks will be_ For Sale _this spring!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Not thinking ahead are they................No Show Snow is gonna be the trend especially down your way. Anyone ever think of the weather trends and records being broken weather and temperature wise before investing in new equipment.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They just think of last winter._ I can make $100 an hour this winter_! But, you need snow and salting events. It's not come so far this year. Your gamble has not paid off so far.
I had a year a few ago that I went out a grand total of 4 times the whole season. I made my expenses back and a few dollars over it. Truck and equipment's is paid for so it was not a big hit.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

As for plow/truck. Sounds like your the mechanic payupon the truck. dont get a new one why would you wanna get rid of your cash cow if your getting paid for it. (I mean Cash Plow). Yes its been a lean winter for the pertime clearouts. No billing for November. We were still landscaping, which is rare. One billing for December. However contracts keep butter on the bread so we can continue not making any money for another month.tymusic


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have so much non- snow work I Don't care if it snows! I just had 4 days of house repairs call me.


----------

